# Thomas Brooks



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2006)

Thomas Brooks, English Puritan (1608 - September 27, 1680), was a minister noted for his piety and his willingness to serve London in the midst of both plague (1665) and fire (1666).

Although little is known about some phases of his life, it has been suggested that he served as a naval chaplain after studying at Emmanuel College. He was ejected from his pulpit in 1662 for nonconformity, but continued to preach without government sanction until 1672 when he was licensed. He is buried at Bunhill Fields. He is the author of _Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices_; _Apples of Gold_; _The Mute Christian under the Smarting Rod_; _A String of Pearls_; _An Ark for All God's Noah's_; _The Privy Key of Heaven_; _Heaven on Earth_; _The Unsearchable Riches of Christ_; _A Cabinet of Jewels_; _The Crown and Glory of Christianity, or, Holiness the Only Way to Happiness_ (58 sermons on Hebrews 12:14); _The Golden Key to Open Hidden Treasures_; _Paradise Opened_; _A Word in Season_; _London's Lamentations_; _The Glorious Day of the Saints' Appearance_; _God's Delight in the Progress of the Upright_; _Hypocrites Detected_; _A Believer's Last Day His Best Day_; _A Heavenly Cordial_; and _The Legacy of a Dying Mother_, among others.

Many of his works can be found here, here, and here.

Quotations from Thomas Brooks
More from Thomas Brooks

[Edited on 10-16-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

Touchstone of Sincerity -- Thomas Brooks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

There is an 1866 6-volume set of Thomas Brooks' Works for sale on Ebay (starting bid approximately $5.00).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

An Ark for All God's Noah's - Thomas Brooks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2007)

_The Complete Works of Thomas Brooks, Vol. 1_

_The Complete Works of Thomas Brooks, Vol. 2_

_The Complete Works of Thomas Brooks, Vol. 3_

_The Complete Works of Thomas Brooks, Vol. 4_

_The Complete Works of Thomas Brooks, Vol. 5_

_The Complete Works of Thomas Brooks, Vol. 6_


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 23, 2007)

The writings of Brooks have been a special blessing to me for the last couple of years. Thanks for the post brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> The writings of Brooks have been a special blessing to me for the last couple of years. Thanks for the post brother.



 You're most welcome, brother! I appreciate your many encouraging devotionals from Brooks and others.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 22, 2007)

Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson, _Meet the Puritans_:



> We recommend Thomas Brooks highly. He communicates profound truths in a simple manner and is appropriate reading for young people and adults. His writings exude spiritual life and power and are particularly comforting for true believers. If limited to the purchase of a few sets of Puritan works, be sure to buy and read Brooks.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 23, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> An Ark for All God's Noah's - Thomas Brooks



This work is great. It's stocked full of wonderful mediations.


----------

